# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Helsingin sisäinen liikenne jouluna ja vuodenvaihteessa

## RSS

Jouluaattona 24.12. liikennöidään lauantaiaikataulujen mukaisesti noin klo 15.30 asti.
 Viimeinen metrojuna lähtee Ruoholahdesta Mellunmäkeen klo 15.26 ja Vuosaareen klo 15.31. Viimeinen juna Ruoholahteen lähtee Vuosaaresta klo 15.11 ja Mellunmäestä klo 15.16.
 Suomenlinnan lautta liikennöi normaalisti.
 Bussi 11, Herttoniemi - Korkeasaari, ja palvelulinja P7 eivät liikennöi.
 Lisäliikennettä: bussi 55X ajaa Rautatientorilta Hietaniemeen alkaen klo 10.25. Viimeinen paluulähtö Hietaniemestä on klo 15.53. Bussi 70X ajaa Rautatientorilta Malmin hautausmaalle noin klo 10 - 15.

Joulupäivänä 25.12. on sunnuntailiikenne, joka alkaa noin klo 11.
 Ensimmäinen metrojuna lähtee Ruoholahdesta Mellunmäkeen klo 11.26 ja Vuosaareen klo 11.31, Mellunmäestä Ruoholahteen klo 11.16 ja Vuosaaresta Ruoholahteen klo 11.21.
 Suomenlinnan lautta liikennöi normaalisti.

Tiedotteita jouluaaton viimeisistä ja jouluaaton ensimmäisistä lähdöistä saa busseista ja raitiovaunuista sekä HKL:n Rautatientorin ja Itäkeskuksen palvelupisteistä joulua edeltävällä viikolla. Tiedot löytyvät myös HKL:n internetsivuilta www.hkl.fi/aikataulut.

Tapaninpäivänä 26.12. on sunnuntailiikenne.

Aamuyölähtöjä linjoilla 85N-97N ei ajeta eikä 01N-09N -linjoja liikennöidä jouluaaton eikä joulupäivän jälkeisinä öinä. Tapaninpäivän jälkeisenä eli perjantain ja lauantain välisenä yönä linjat liikennöivät.

Raitiolinjoilla ajetaan harvennettujen aikataulujen mukaisesti joulun ja uudenvuoden välisinä arkipäivinä 29.12.2008  5.1.2009.

Muussa liikenteessä ajetaan joulun ja loppiaisen välisinä arkipäivinä arkiaikataulujen mukaisesti. Linjaa 67X ja 68X ei liikennöidä eikä koululaislähtöjä linjalla 85 ajeta 29.12.  5.1.

Liikenneneuvonta, puh. 0100 111, palvelee myös joulun ja vuoden vaihteen pyhinä. Henkilökohtaista neuvontaa saa jouluaattona klo 8  15 ja joulupyhinä klo 9  17, uudenvuodenaattona 7  19 ja uudenvuodenpäivänä klo 9  17. Vuodenvaihteen jälkeen Liikenneneuvonnan korvaava Liikenneinfokeskus antaa samassa numerossa henkilökohtaista neuvontaa arkisin klo 6  19 ja viikonloppuisin klo 9-17.

HKL:n palvelupisteet Rautatientorilla ja Itäkeskuksessa on suljettu jouluaattona, joulunpyhinä (myös lauantaina 27.12.), uudenvuodenpäivänä ja loppiaisena. Uudenvuodenaattona Rautatientorin palvelupiste on avoinna klo 7.30  17 ja Itäkeskuksen palvelupiste klo 10  17.15.


*Vuodenvaihde*

Uudenvuodenaattona 31.12. on arkiliikenne. N-linjoilla ajetaan aamuyön lähdöt ja 0N-linjat liikennöivät. Kaikilla yölinjoilla ajetaan lisälähtöjä. Metro liikennöi kaksi tuntia normaalia pidempään. Metron viimeinen lähtö Ruoholahdesta Mellunmäkeen on klo 1.26 ja Ruoholahdesta Vuosaareen klo 1.21. Metron liityntäbussiliikenne loppuu normaaliin aikaan, noin klo 23.40.

Uudenvuodenpäivänä on sunnuntailiikenne, samoin loppiaisena tiistaina 6.1.

Loppiaisaattona 5.1. on arkiliikenne. Aamuyönbussit N- ja 0N-linjoilla ajavat loppiaisaaton
jälkeisenä yönä.

Raitiovaunulipun kuljettajamyynti loppuu vuodenvaihteessa. Raitiovaunulipun voi jatkossakin ostaa automaatista tai matkakortin arvolla lukijalaitteesta. Lippujen hinnat eivät muutu vuodenvaihteessa.

Raitiovaunulinjan 7B ja bussilinjan ja 78 aikataulut muuttuvat 1.1.2009. Bussilinjojen 46T ja 52V liikennöinti loppuu.

Uudet Jouko-kaupunginosalinjat korvaavat palvelulinjat vuodenvaihteessa.

Linjojen 91 ja 93 liikennöinti alkaa 1.1.2009, kun Sipoon lounaisosa liitetään osaksi Helsinkiä.



Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------


## Kolli

Onkohan tietoa, miten 7B:n ja 78:n aikataulut muuttuvat?

----------


## antaeus

Millä ihmeellä ihmiset liikkuvat jouluaaton kl 15.00 jälkeen? Tai jouluyönä?
Takseilla?

----------


## ultrix

> Millä ihmeellä ihmiset liikkuvat jouluaaton kl 15.00 jälkeen? Tai jouluyönä?
> Takseilla?


Suurin osa onkin liikkumatta ja viettää joulua rauhassa. Ne, jotka liikkuvat, käyttävät tietenkin mahdollisuuksien mukaan autoa tai matkustavat taksilla.

Tampereella on täydellinen paikallisliikennekatkos (aaton hautausmaavuoroja lukuunottamatta) jouluaattopäivästä tapaninpäivän aamuun asti. Tähän asti olen puolisoni kanssa selviytynyt lainaamalla joko omien tai hänen vanhempiensa henkilöautoa.

----------


## kouvo

> Millä ihmeellä ihmiset liikkuvat jouluaaton kl 15.00 jälkeen? Tai jouluyönä?


Hevosilla ja reillä.

----------


## antaeus

> Hevosilla ja reillä.


Tukholmassa metrot kulkevat 30 minuutin välillä kaikilla linjoilla, vihreällä linjalla jossa on 3 haaraa keskikaupungin liikenne näin ollen on 10 minuutin välein.
Itse olen virassa jouluiltana kl 21.30 asti. Luulisi että olisi tarvetta myös Helsingissä liikenteeseen myös pyhän aikana. Ja ei vähiten työssäkävijöiden kannalta? Vai maksaako työnantajat taksit esim ravintola-alan ihmisille?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tukholmassa metrot kulkevat 30 minuutin välillä kaikilla linjoilla, vihreällä linjalla jossa on 3 haaraa keskikaupungin liikenne näin ollen on 10 minuutin välein.
> Itse olen virassa jouluiltana kl 21.30 asti. Luulisi että olisi tarvetta myös Helsingissä liikenteeseen myös pyhän aikana. Ja ei vähiten työssäkävijöiden kannalta? Vai maksaako työnantajat taksit esim ravintola-alan ihmisille?


Suomi taitaa olla länsi-Euroopan ainoa maa jonka kaikki julkinen liikenne takseja lukuunottamatta pysähtyy kokonaan jo ennen jouluaaton iltaa ja alkaa uudestaan vasta juolupäivän iltapäivänä.

Sairaaloissa tms vuorotyötä tekevien työvuorot ovat usein niin pitkät jouluyönä että heille se ei ole varsinainen ongelma, ja suurin osa ravintoloista ovat kokonaan suljettuina. 

Todellakin ongelmia liikennekatkos aiheuttaa sellaisille jotka haluavat viettää joulua sukulaisten tai ystävien luona, mutta ei ole omaa autoa. Se aiheuttaa myös liikenneturvallisuudelle ongelmia koska monet autolla liikkeellä olevat eivät kehtaa olla ottamatta vähän glögiä, viiniä tai konjakkia jos sitä on tarjolla, ja moni heistä varmaan lähtisi joulunvietosta kotiin julkisilla kulkuneuvoilla, jos sellainen mahdollisuus olisi.

t. Rainer

----------


## antaeus

> Suomi taitaa olla länsi-Euroopan ainoa maa jonka kaikki julkinen liikenne takseja lukuunottamatta pysähtyy kokonaan jo ennen jouluaaton iltaa ja alkaa uudestaan vasta juolupäivän iltapäivänä.
> 
> Sairaaloissa tms vuorotyötä tekevien työvuorot ovat usein niin pitkät jouluyönä että heille se ei ole varsinainen ongelma, ja suurin osa ravintoloista ovat kokonaan suljettuina.


Mutta esim sairaaloiden työajathan ovat pyhistä huolimatta samat; iltavuoro iltahenkilöstölle alkaa noin 13-paikkeilla.
Meillä joilla on päivistys, esim lääkärit, työ voi alkaa vasta 23-aikoihin. Ja onhan iltahenkilökunnan päästävä kotiin vuoron jälkeen!

En tiennytkään että koko Hesa nukahtaa kl 15 jouluattona ja nukkuu toiseen joulupäivään asti! Eikö kansa vaadi toimivia liikennevälineitä myös pyhinä? 
Meidän metro ajaa myös uudenvuoden aattona koko yön, ja vielä lisävuoroilla ihan 3 asti.

----------


## Compact

> En tiennytkään että koko Hesa nukahtaa kl 15 jouluattona ja nukkuu toiseen joulupäivään asti!


Suomi on hyvin voimakkaasti evangelis-lutherilainen kirkkovaltio. Itsekin hiljennyn vakavien asioiden eteen suurina kirkkopyhinä  :Wink:  

Olen muutaman kerran sattunut olemaan vastaavina kristikunnan juhlapyhinä ulkomailla: 

Uudessa Seelannissa jouluaattona kansa oli töissä normaalin työpäivän mukaan ja työpäivän jälkeen ilta vastasi sitten arkilauantaita eli vahvistettuna tavanomaisin viikonlopun iloitteluin. "Bon-Bon" eli kokko ja ilotulitus olivat jouluaattoillan kohokohdat. Joulupäivä oli kuin mikä tahansa sunnuntai. Joulupukki-juttuja oli tietenkin jokapaikassa esillä, mutta tämä kristittyjen teemajuhla ei aiheuttanut muuta hämminkiä tavalliseen elämään. 

Alankomaissa kokemani pääsiäinen oli myös erikoinen. Pitkänäperjantaina kaupat olivat auki kuten perjantaisin iltamyöhään ja meno kaupungilla muutenkin perjantain mukaista. Pääsiäissunnuntai oli kuten tavallinen sunnuntai, pääsiäismaanantaista ei minulla ole kokemuksia. Ehkä se oli työmiehen vapaapäivä, mutta kaikki palveleva liike-elämä toimi kuten arkena. Erikoista oli että omakotitalojen pihat olivat usein koristeltuja puissa riippuvilla pääsiäismuna-systeemeillä, kuten "jouluvalot" meillä nykyään marraskuusta maaliskuuhun. Laittavatkohan omakotiasukkaat vappuna puihin ja pensaisiin serpentiinejä ja ilmapalloja?

Nyky-Venäjälläkin on 24.-26.12. tavallista työviikkoa. Sen osoittaa mm. seikka, että RZD:n pikajunat liikennöivät jouluyönäkin normaalisti Moskovan ja Helsingin välillä, kun taas VR:n väki on hyvissä ajoin aattoiltana ajanut junansa tallin taakse. Periaatteessa mikään ei liiku 24.12. alkuillan ja 25.12. aamupäivän välillä. Taitaa olla ensimmäinen juna Suomessa "Leo Tolstoi" Vainikkalasta Helsinkiin aamutuimaan 25.12.? Venäläisillä on sitten puolestaan uudesta vuodesta "vanhanajanlaskun" mukaiseen jouluun runsaan viikon loma-aika.

Helsingissä oli vielä 1970-luvulla raitioteillä jouluaaton liikennekatko kutakuinkin seuraavanlainen: Lauantailiikenne ja kaikki vuorot ajoivat halliin noin klo 16-17. Liikenne aloitettiin uudestaan noin klo 21 niillä linjoilla, joilla oli ns. yöliikennettä. (Henkilökunta pääsi perheittensä pariin jouluaaton aterialle ja lahjojen jakoon.) Siis linjat 3, 4, 6 ja 10 - jälkimmäiset yhdistyivät yöksi linjaksi 10N. Nelonen muuttui yöksi 4N:ksi ja otti hoitaakseen myös Viitosen reitin, mutta liikennöikö 5 enää illalla lainkaan uudestaan?  Joulupäivänä ajettiin sunnuntailiikenne. Näin muistelisin. SRS:n arkistossa lienee noidenkin vuosien vuoroaikatauluja, joista vakavasti otettava tutkija voisi pyytää niitä tutkittavaksi.

----------


## JMerlin

> En tiennytkään että koko Hesa nukahtaa kl 15 jouluattona ja nukkuu toiseen joulupäivään asti! Eikö kansa vaadi toimivia liikennevälineitä myös pyhinä? 
> Meidän metro ajaa myös uudenvuoden aattona koko yön, ja vielä lisävuoroilla ihan 3 asti.


Metrosta puheen ollen, joulu ja juhannus ovat tietääkseni perinteisesti ne kaksi kertaa vuodessa, kun liikennekatkosen ansiosta Helsingin metrojunat on mahdollista kääntää urakalla toisin päin varikon kolmioraiteella. Kumpikin katkos kestää kai hiukan alle vuorokauden.

Hautausmailla onkin sitten mittavat liikenneruuhkat, kun kaikki menevät sinne henkilöautoilla - omalla tai sukulaisen tai taksilla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Suomi taitaa olla länsi-Euroopan ainoa maa jonka kaikki julkinen liikenne takseja lukuunottamatta pysähtyy kokonaan jo ennen jouluaaton iltaa ja alkaa uudestaan vasta juolupäivän iltapäivänä.


Lontoon tuubi ei kulje joulupäivänä lainkaan. Eivätkä bussitkaan. Jouluaattona liikenne loppuu klo 21 aikoihin. Tapanina liikenne alkaa klo 8 jälkeen.

----------


## Compact

> Lontoon tuubi ei kulje joulupäivänä lainkaan. Eivätkä bussitkaan. Jouluaattona liikenne loppuu klo 21 aikoihin. Tapanina liikenne alkaa klo 8 jälkeen.


Eivätkä taida kulkea Englannin junatkaan joulupäivänä lainkaan.

----------


## vko

> Lontoon tuubi ei kulje joulupäivänä lainkaan. Eivätkä bussitkaan. Jouluaattona liikenne loppuu klo 21 aikoihin. Tapanina liikenne alkaa klo 8 jälkeen.


Korjataanpa tätä hieman:

TfL:n joulun ja uudenvuoden oppaassa kerrotaan, että jouluaattona Tube kulkee klo 19 asti lauantaiaikatauluin ja tämän jälkeen harvennetuilla aikatauluilla. Viimeiset junat kulkevat sunnuntaiaikataulujen mukaan (linjasta riippuen n. klo 23-00). Waterloo & City lopettaa toki jo ennen kymmentä.

Busseilla on lauantaiaikataulut muutamia poikkeuksia lukuunottamatta. Yöbusseja ei ajeta, mutta 24h linjoilla on liikennettä hiukan yli puolenyön.

DLR kulkee erikoisaikatauluin ja viimeiset junat kulkevat myös sunnuntaiaikataulun mukaan, eli lähtevät n. klo 23.30 aikoihin.

London Overgroundin junien viimeiset lähdöt ovat tosiaan klo 21 aikoihin.

Croydonin Tramlink kulkee normaalien lauantaiaikataulujen mukaan, joten ratikoitakin kulkee vielä puolilta öin.


Uudenvuodenyönä Lontoossa Tube, DLR, Tramlink ja muutama TfL:n sponsoroima yksityisten operoima junalinja kulkevat läpi yön. Lisäksi klo 23.45-04.30 näillä matkustus on ilmaista. Normaalien yöbussien ja 24h linjojen lisäksi ajetaan myös 53:lla normaalisti vain päiväsaikaan kulkevalla bussilinjalla läpi yön, jotta metrosta, junista ja ratikoista voi harrastaa liityntämatkailua.


Niin ja se opashan löytyy täältä. Tietoa löytyy 24.12.-2.1. väliselle ajalle.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Nyky-Venäjälläkin on 24.-26.12. tavallista työviikkoa. Sen osoittaa mm. seikka, että RZD:n pikajunat liikennöivät jouluyönäkin normaalisti Moskovan ja Helsingin välillä, kun taas VR:n väki on hyvissä ajoin aattoiltana ajanut junansa tallin taakse. Periaatteessa mikään ei liiku 24.12. alkuillan ja 25.12. aamupäivän välillä. Taitaa olla ensimmäinen juna Suomessa "Leo Tolstoi" Vainikkalasta Helsinkiin aamutuimaan 25.12.? Venäläisillä on sitten puolestaan uudesta vuodesta "vanhanajanlaskun" mukaiseen jouluun runsaan viikon loma-aika.


Pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenteen aikatauluvihkon mukaan ensimmäinen juna 25.12. oli kello 5.14 Riihimäeltä lähtenyt T-juna. :Smile: 

Tolstoi-juna ei kulje uudenvuodenyönä. Syyksi on joskus arveltu, että venäläiset eivät uudenvuodenyönä matkusta vaan juhlivat. Repin-juna ei kulje uudenvuodenpäivänä. Syyksi on joskus arveltu, että tuolloin venäläiset eivät matkusta vaan toipuvat edellisen yön juhlimisesta. :Biggrin: 

YTV on tiedottanut nettisivullaan, että Espoon linja 96H liikennöi 24.12. klo 18.51 asti ja että Espoon linja 42 aloitti 25.12. liikenteen Soukasta klo 6.10. :Smile: 

V.Alamäki Oy tiedottaa nettisivullaan, että Helsinki-Rovaniemi -pikavuoro kulkee vuoden jokaisena päivänä. :Smile:

----------

